
The Berklee College of Music Sampling Archive - jacquesm
http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Sound_samples
======
vortico
This is an excellent archive. Although, I find it a bit funny that they warn
"over 8GiB (!!) of space" for the entire page of samples, while most
commercial single-instrument sample sets these days are often 25GB+, and a
symphony composer will easily have terabytes. But I suppose this is for the
One Laptop Per Child project, so 8GB would be pretty significant.

------
mnx
Is there any information about the license of these samples? Should I treat
them like wiki content and assume CC Attribution?

~~~
eerwrq
The download link for each sample collection points to an entry on archive.org
which lists the license of the samples.

------
charlesism
I've wasted a lot of time in the past year searching the net for individual
instruments with a "Creative Commons" license. This is brilliant.

~~~
Mizza
If you're an Ableton user, I wrote a script that will create and install
instruments from the CC-licensed Philharmonia Orchestra samples:

[https://github.com/Miserlou/ADGMaker](https://github.com/Miserlou/ADGMaker)

~~~
superted
Awesome! Do you think the script supports windows as well?

------
jacquesm
Some more samples here:

[https://www.linuxsampler.org/instruments.html](https://www.linuxsampler.org/instruments.html)

------
veli_joza
Unfortunately, the singing samples are very poor. Does anybody by chance know
a good sample library of singer/choir with multiple samples per octave, with a
license that allows re-distribution? Surprisingly hard to find.

~~~
tjr
I like this one for some things:
[https://realitone.com/realivox/](https://realitone.com/realivox/)

~~~
veli_joza
Sounds great. Unfortunately, samples are not redistributable.

~~~
tjr
My apologies, I apparently glossed over that item in your requirements list.

------
christophilus
Has anyone tried these? If so, I'd love to hear some music created with them.

------
monetus
Thank you for posting this. A clean, curated set of samples is a valuable
thing.

~~~
puranjay
Check out Splice.com. It's paid but the range of samples is incredible. Most
are also "production-ready"

~~~
andromedavision
Thanks for this

------
jacquesm
If someone wants to take the time to torrent this I'll be happy to seed the
torrent.

~~~
stef25
At the top of the page are various torrent links. The first is broken (they
say) and they've posted a magnet link + a link on Torrage.

~~~
jacquesm
None of them work, as far as I can see.

